# Is 76 degrees too cold?



## Fancy (Sep 6, 2011)

I just noticed my aquarium heater isnt working and right now the temperature is 76..Is it too cold? Its usually 78-80 ...I let my brother use the car and wont be able to buy another heater until tomorrow.


----------



## The King Crabb (Jun 28, 2011)

Should be OK for a day, but definitely don't keep it that cold.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

They tend to get ich if you let them get cooler than that for more than a few days. No worries in your case.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

I wouldÃ‚Â´nt worry. Somewhere between 76-80 works perfectly. In the lake the temp falls down lower then 76 during the rainy season.


----------



## Fancy (Sep 6, 2011)

Okay thanks guys! Im a worry wort. lol


----------



## jonnyb (Feb 12, 2011)

just thought id put in my 2 cents, *** got several tanks in my fishroom that i dont run heaters in n they stay at room temp 70 or so, n all my africans dont seem to mind a bit n i have several different groups still breeding n eating like pigs, so i wouldnt worry to much about it. imo


----------



## mbuna77 (Aug 25, 2010)

I agree with jonnyb. I do not use heaters as well and my water temps stay around 74-76. I have done this for years and have never had a problem. My cichlids are perfectly happy at those temps.


----------



## iwade4fish (Jan 5, 2009)

consistency is the key; big, major swings can bring about stress, and it's all downhill from there.


----------



## 702Cichlid (Feb 28, 2010)

iwade4fish said:


> consistency is the key; big, major swings can bring about stress, and it's all downhill from there.


+1 to this.

Stability is key. I allow for a gentle swing to lower temperatures in the winter and then use a fan to help keep the temps a little cooler than ambient during the summer. Ich starts to become an issue as you get closer to 70 degrees.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

iwade4fish said:


> consistency is the key; big, major swings can bring about stress, and it's all downhill from there.


Agreed. I've kept Africans much cooler than the OP and they survived for a few months before I moved them to a warmer home.


----------

